# Wonderfest pics 2010



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Not my pics here.But know alot of you aint members at the CH so figure share this link with ya all that someone posted at the ch of wonderfest 2010 contest.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 942831935/


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Good on ya Dan!!:thumbsup:
I'm bouncing between forums trying to find pics of the Monarch, moebius, and Atlantis trade stalls . Hopefully they'll start showing up soon....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's some excellent buildups there ! I really like the work on Vampu!

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

This KitBuilders U


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Good on ya Dan!!:thumbsup:
> I'm bouncing between forums trying to find pics of the Monarch, moebius, and Atlantis trade stalls . Hopefully they'll start showing up soon....
> 
> Chris.


No problem Chris and its the least that can do for ya all here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Darned exceptional work on display!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Wolfman, loved to have been there,
Some fantastic kits:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Great photos! Does anyone have shots from the dealer's tables?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

But what are the 2 Monarch mystery kits!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

...how about--are there any Monarch kits, there, other than Nossy?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ShadOAB said:


> ...how about--are there any Monarch kits, there, other than Nossy?


Thats the Million Dollar question we all like to know the answer to:jest:.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Danny Check this out...


rkoenn said:


> Here's the picture of the prototype of the Moebius Dracula.


This shot was Originally posted on the Moebius site...
Thanks rkoenn:thumbsup:
AIN'T THIS SWEEEEEET!!!
Here's the thread... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=292684 
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I wanna go just to touch the models.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

That is sweet!But why is he looking down?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Making sure his shoes are tied 
....I'm thinking a companion kit is in order....His victim...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Making sure his shoes are tied


:jest:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great photos, and those dinosaur kits look amazing.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

The flow of info last year was much more...flowing. It seem that things are either really so busy that no one has the time to post---or it's dead...and there's nothing much to post.

WF 2010 is almost over.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres a link to more
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramsey37/sets/72157624071868230/


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I hear ya', ShadOAB!

You know what's really frustrating? So far, MANY people have posted pics from the show, and not a single one of them bothered to go to the manufacturers tables and take pics. Don't get me wrong, I do want to see the contest entries. Wonderfest always brings out the best builders. But pics after pic of the same contest entries, and not one single pic of Monarch's Cyclops sculpt? Really?

At least today we finally get a pic of the Dracula Sculpt, but what else was on Moebius' table? Any news about Galactica kits? Was the Galactica test shot on display? Or a MotM Creature? What about Round 2? Did anybody snap some shots of the Glow Heads or Bigfoot build-ups? Any nuEnterprise news? Did anybody talk to the Round 2 guys? Did anybody get any inside scoops from anybody???

Yeah, it's really frustrating not being there! 

I'm really surprised there aren't any would-be news hounds out there, eager to get the scoops on all the latest news and announcements. At least Cult TV Man is starting to post news and photos on his blog. Check it out here:

http://culttvman.com/main/

P.S. - I don't want to sound like an ungrateful jerk, so to all who have posted pics, I say THANK YOU!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Guys the day is not over yet and also we have to take into account alot of people that attened wonderfest might not have access to a computer or ect to load pics up on websites or forums.So sit tight and pretty sure in the comming days all your questions of whats new out there will be answered with pics.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

my, you have a lovely daughter.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres another link guys that found with more pics from a another board.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/roboterkampf/4610477720/


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

More Photos added!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623942831935/


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks, Wolfman, and in that last batch of pics three kits stood out - the prehistoric killer pig, the old Aurora Cave kit with new figures inside, and 'Rat Patrol The Final Raid', with the jeeps just about to be attacked by a Tyrannosaurus Rex!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah If he wasn`t looking down.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> Yeah If he wasn`t looking down.


??????????
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

bizzarobrian said:


> Yeah If he wasn`t looking down.





mcdougall said:


> ??????????
> Mcdee


I think he's referring to the photo of Moebius' upcoming Dracula kit.

As for the "Where are all the photos?" posts, if you were at Wonderfest would your first thought be, "Hey, I have to find a computer to post these photos I've taken..." or would it be, "Hey, I'm having a great time, and there's sooooo much to look at..."? Give it a few days for people to come down from their Wonderfest high, and I'm sure we'll see all kinds of photos and information posts.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

More photo's at the link.
http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/modelprisoners/WONDERFEST2010/


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

More cool pics!! Thanks Dan!
I love the "Some like it Hoth" dio......

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

No Problem Chris and heres another link with more pics!:jest:
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f291/sabres21768/Wonderfest 2010/


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

But still havent seen a pic of Monarch there:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Dan.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

wolfman66 said:


> No Problem Chris and heres another link with more pics!:jest:
> http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f291/sabres21768/Wonderfest 2010/


Monarch table manned by Gary M. page 7, 4th row down. 
No new sculpts though? :freak:

~RK~


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Monarch table manned by Gary M. page 7, 4th row down.
> No new sculpts though? :freak:
> 
> ~RK~


I wondering was any kits sold other than the Nossy?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting those pics, Roy. I particularly enjoyed the painted Ghost. So many possibilities there... Do we know who the artist was on that one so he (or she) can get proper kudos?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> Thanks for posting those pics, Roy. I particularly enjoyed the painted Ghost. So many possibilities there... Do we know who the artist was on that one so he (or she) can get proper kudos?


Randy Buzconroy painted that Ghost up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

wolfman66 said:


> I wondering was any kits sold other than the Nossy?


Nope. Test shots of The Ghost and Sinbad have been given away though.

~RK~


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Nope. Test shots of The Ghost and Sinbad have been given away though.
> 
> ~RK~


SO ITS A BIG ?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

wolfman66 said:


> Randy Buzconroy painted that Ghost up!:thumbsup:


That's not Randy's paint up, go to the Monarch website to see his.

~RK~


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Monarch Cyclops prototype. There's 1 more soldier figure that goes in his hand that isn't in the pic. Same for the Cyclops' loincloth and Odysseus' spear.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> That's not Randy's paint up, go to the Monarch website to see his.
> 
> ~RK~


My mistake!But he did one while back for Monarch.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

DinoMike comes through!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any photos of the Cyclops' face? It looks like the figure has 2 eyes. :freak:

~RK~


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Any photos of the Cyclops' face? It looks like the figure has 2 eyes. :freak:


 You mean like this? :dude:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup:   :thumbsup: 
Love it so far! Thank-you!


~RK~


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

derric1968 said:


> I hear ya', ShadOAB!
> 
> You know what's really frustrating? So far, MANY people have posted pics from the show, and not a single one of them bothered to go to the manufacturers tables and take pics. Don't get me wrong, I do want to see the contest entries. Wonderfest always brings out the best builders. But pics after pic of the same contest entries, and not one single pic of Monarch's Cyclops sculpt? Really?
> 
> ...


Still catching up after the show.
A few responses to your comments.
First, a lot of us that go there, really don't pay much attention to the styrene.
Yeah, I love styrene kits, but usually they aren't actually selling anything, just promoting upcoming product. Stuff we've either already heard about, or stuff they will officially announce right after the show.
When I am in the dealers room, I am looking for cool garage kits that no one ever announces. Or even better, some rare older pieces that don't see the light of day very often. 
That, and to visit with old friends.

I can't post anything from the show, as I don't have a laptop, or a cell phone.
Even if I did have the capabilities, I wouldn't be posting anyway. There is so much more fun stuff to do than sit in front of a computer. One of the reasons I average only about 4 hours sleep a night while I am there. Trying to squeeze in as much fun and time hanging with friends as possible.

I did take a bunch of pics (around 400)
A week later, and I've only gotten through about half of them.
You can see what I do have done here.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2010/wf10.htm

All my dealers room pics are up. And, not even half of my contest pics.
Then there is this, that I still have to create a page for.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

TAY666 said:


> Then there is this, that I still have to create a page for.


 And it was AWESOME!!! :woohoo:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, keep your fingers crossed, because it might be even bigger and better next year.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

TAY666 said:


> Well, keep your fingers crossed, because it might be even bigger and better next year.


 If I ever get going on restoring mine, maybe I could help out.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Trevor, are those your dino kits? Awesome display!


----------



## gfoxphoto (Jul 5, 2008)

the pics are awesome! I wish I had an extra $ 2000.00 dollars. I would have enjoyed going their and spending all of it. the Janus Man of 1000 Faces I especially like along with the 1/4 scale Geo monster busts in the framed box.
Gary


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hunch said:


> Trevor, are those your dino kits? Awesome display!


The 2 rexes, and the Aurora rex boxed kit are Dave Hodge's.
The boxes and instructions on display are mine. (no kits in them)
Just a portion of my collection. I think at last count I have 33 different Aurora boxes.
Plus a ton of the reissue boxes.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

_Gary_ Makatura painted the kits that were at the show. 
Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok. Almost done with my pics.
Now that I have over 300 of them up, I figured I could go ahead and post the link
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2010/wf10.htm


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

where did you get that sleestack? and how much? pretty cool!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Jafo said:


> where did you get that sleestack? and how much? pretty cool!


The Cave Dweller is an OOP kit from a couple years ago.
Sculpted by Wayne the Dane.


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's my pics from the 'fest.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=215664&id=400050202213&l=9682d7dfb5


----------

